# Are we better?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Are we better then we were last year? 

I know we haven't seen this team at it's full capability, but I'm not entirely convinced we got much better. Grant Hill is not be utilized like he should be. He should get some more isolations on the block. We should also give Amare sometime in the post as well. 

What do the Suns need to do to become a better team then they were last year?


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Hill has indeed made us a better team, but sadly it doesn't seem to make up for the subtraction that was losing KT. Getting out rebounded by ATL by a large margin made this blatantly obvious.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Way too early to tell. Team is also not healthy coming in. Bell with his leg, Barbosa with whatever was bothering him (i forgot haha), Diaw both his ankles, and Amare and his knee. 

Yet we're still 4-2 and haven't played that well. 

But I've had a bad feeling about this team before the start of the season.


----------



## kevtastrophe (Nov 10, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> Way too early to tell. Team is also not healthy coming in. Bell with his leg, Barbosa with whatever was bothering him (i forgot haha), Diaw both his ankles, and Amare and his knee.
> 
> Yet we're still 4-2 and haven't played that well.
> 
> But I've had a bad feeling about this team before the start of the season.


_I agree, it's to early to tell._


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jabroni said:


> I think Hill has indeed made us a better team, but sadly it doesn't seem to make up for the subtraction that was losing KT. Getting out rebounded by ATL by a large margin made this blatantly obvious.


Yeah, but Thomas only played 18 mins last season and sometimes didn't even get into games (or it seemed). But he only grabbed 5.7 rebs last yr. 

Hill can prove to be an asset but with the injuries we have had, he's playing 9-10 mins more than he should


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll come back and answer this after about 25 or so games... not 6.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Thomas wasn't as big as a factor as everyone makes him out to be.

Suns were outrebounded because we had Diaw and Marion as our front men. They also out hustled the Suns. 

Regardless how well the Suns play, they will need some luck to win a title this year. That's all I'm going to say for now.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The only thing that we are missing is proper perimeter play. Bell and Barbosa aren't hitting air with their shots behind the arc! Once their shots start falling at that 40% clip of last season, the Suns will string together 20 wins in a row easily! they are D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S. The X-factors for me are panning out very well! Banks, Strawberry, Skinner, and Diaw have been playing great! It's the regulars that are blowing it, but that will change soon enough. The defense looks really good especially since it feeds off of the offense. Since the Suns' offense looks terrible and the defense looks decent, they are in great shape.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The only thing that we are missing is proper perimeter play. Bell and Barbosa aren't hitting air with their shots behind the arc! Once their shots start falling at that 40% clip of last season, the Suns will string together 20 wins in a row easily! they are D-A-N-G-E-R-O-U-S. The X-factors for me are panning out very well! Banks, Strawberry, Skinner, and Diaw have been playing great! It's the regulars that are blowing it, but that will change soon enough. The defense looks really good especially since it feeds off of the offense. Since the Suns' offense looks terrible and the defense looks decent, they are in great shape.


So you honestly believe we can win a Championship with the team we have on the floor right now?

I say you're wearing rose colored glasses because we are going to have to make a move before that trading deadline...

I want Ron Artest for the simple fact that he'll be able to stop Parker and Ginobbli in the lane...

Call me crazy, call me drunk and don't know what I'm talking about but we must try to get that nightmare of a player...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

the rattler said:


> So you honestly believe we can win a Championship with the team we have on the floor right now?
> 
> I say you're wearing rose colored glasses because we are going to have to make a move before that trading deadline...
> 
> ...


You really don't know what you're talking about. There is no room on this roster for Artest. Bell is a top defender in the league. Marion is a top defender. Just look at Barbosa's shooting percentage during that series against the Spurs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

the rattler said:


> So you honestly believe we can win a Championship with the team we have on the floor right now?
> 
> I say you're wearing rose colored glasses because we are going to have to make a move before that trading deadline...
> 
> ...


No, of course they can't win with the team they have _right now_. However, give them time to gel together again and I don't see why they can't go for it all. This team got no kind of breaks in that series against the Spurs last year. Forget about the bloody nose game and the game the crooked ref called. The Suns had all the momentum going into that game 5 considering they came back in the 4th quarter in San Antonio, but then it got sucked right out when Amare and Diaw were suspended. Why people are harping on us letting Kurt Thomas go is beyond me. Tim Duncan still put up his numbers regardless of who was guarding him. We lost that game 5 because of lack of offensive power from Amare and Diaw.

I think once this team gets going, they'll be really scary. Just gotta give them time.


----------

